# Pro-style stove



## Patch (Dec 27, 2018)

A year or two ago I was dreaming about getting a new stove and in my online window shopping I came upon a web site that looked very interesting. Unfortunately, I didn't mark the site and now that I'm a bit closer to maybe actually buying something I can't find it. What I remember is mention of one guy wondering why pro-style stoves for the home were so expensive and wanting to do something about it, so he founded the company. If this rings a bell for anyone I'd love to know the name of the company.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They're expensive because they usually require a bigger gas line, get quite hot on their non heating surfaces and require a special fire rated installation, constraints on cabinet locations, specialized venting and also a dedicated fire sprinkler or two. And will void most home insurance policies.

Go induction


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Patch said:


> If this rings a bell for anyone I'd love to know the name of the company.


So would I.

Pro Style or "Prosumer" refers to a line of ranges that have some of the pro range features. Some names are Viking, Blue Star among others. In my mind, of the ones I've seen, they are overpriced vanity items. While the build quality and burner output are better than most consumer ranges, they fall far short of what a commercial range can offer which can be less than half the cost. Their only advantage is that they are approved for residential installations whereas a commercial range is not.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

possibly Zline


----------



## Patch (Dec 27, 2018)

cheflayne said:


> possibly Zline


Thanks, I think that was the one, though I don't recall them having such an extensive product line when I last looked. I've also seen a lot of very negative reviews online that now have me concerned. Sounds like a lot of people have had issues and a very difficult time getting support for them. Maybe I'll keep on shopping.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Patch said:


> Sounds like a lot of people have had issues and a very difficult time getting support


That seems to be par for the course with all those products.


----------

